# Yearling FF doe



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

What do you think of my girl? She won her dry leg as a 3 month old. Haven't shown her this year, but will be in August! She freshened on May 14th. I am terrible at getting good photos I think.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm new to this and still trying to grasp the critiquing points, so please don't take this as gospel. Some of this influenced by how she is posed, so different pics might tell a different story. Cannot see much of her foreudder to form an opinion of it.

Pros:
-neck seems "well blended"
-brisket well developed
-rump seems good in the first photo
-well defined medial
-well defined teats, quite well placed

Cons:
-body does not seem to have much breadth
-escutcheon looks overall narrow
-rear udder attachment ideally higher and stronger
-not sure what the proper terms are to describe this, but the udder halves seem to hang a little low on either side of the medial
-not sure what I'm seeing in the top photo, but legs look a bit posty...possibly a hoof trim will allow her to adjust her stance a bit? Again, hard to make out the details in that photo.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Really would like to tighten up that fore udder and weld it into her body. I like the shape of her rear udder, looks like she could be a good milker in the future. Her rear attachment could use a little height and width, really like the teats. I would like to see a bit more depth through the chest, and more dairy strength but I like her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Such a pretty doe. The only things that stand out to me have to do with her udder. I'd like to see more height and width through the escutcheon. More capacity (that should come with age). And a smoother foreudder...of course if her udder was attached up higher in the rear...that fore would look nicer. I like that medial and teat placement looks good.


----------

